# Which interior could you call home?



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

1. Lincoln Aviator








2. Acura MDX








3. Mercedes ML-Class








4. Lexus RX 300








5. Volkswagen Touareg








6. BMW X5


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

Best is obviously the VW, but the Lincoln was suprisingly very nice. I think VW should offer a DVD screen for the rear passengers like pretty much every other luxo-yacht...er.. ute.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

I like the interior of the Acura best, however, it is not going to stop me from getting the Touareg. The Touareg looks the "busiest" of all the interiors.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Passat2001_5lover)*

My favorites are the Lincoln, the Mercedes, and the Volkswagen. I like the simple beauty look of the Mercedes, with the light leather and dark wood. The Lincoln is like a classic luxury mixed with some futuristic stuff.... I rode in a new Navigator which is the same thing, just a little bigger. The Touareg, with different color leather, would be a very nice interior. Sure, it's a little busy, but I like it


----------



## Roverdude (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

If we're talking luxo SUV interiors, I think you forgot to mention the king:


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Roverdude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If we're talking luxo SUV interiors, I think you forgot to mention the king: 















[HR][/HR]​Red X - I bet it's a big damn Escalade, right?








EDIT - Ah it came up..... what is that, a Range Rover or something? Haha I left it out because I'm trying to keep it narrowed down to smaller SUVs, not full size










[Modified by brent0226, 8:42 AM 12-31-2002]


----------



## lonewolf (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Passat2001_5lover)*

The Acura though looks decent on paper, if you actually go near and look at a real one, IMO it is quite chintzy and cheap looking. Generous fake wood and cheap plastic trimmings abound... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The Rover interior though a bit busy is also quite nice and elegant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunately the exterior with "Altezza" lights and all, look too ricey and BLING. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
-j


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (lonewolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Acura though looks decent on paper, if you actually go near and look at a real one, IMO it is quite chintzy and cheap looking. Generous fake wood and cheap plastic trimmings abound... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The Rover interior though a bit busy is also quite nice and elegant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunately the exterior with "Altezza" lights and all, look too ricey and BLING. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
-j
[HR][/HR]​I HATE fake wood! Why don't they just throw in real wood?????? Is it THAT hard??????


----------



## Knife_Fighting_Monkey (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

Where's the choice like old GM pickups. All metal, no trim, no useless baubles or attitude gauges, etc.?


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Knife_Fighting_Monkey)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where's the choice like old GM pickups. All metal, no trim, no useless baubles or attitude gauges, etc.?[HR][/HR]​The only SUV VW makes is a "luxury" one, so it is only compared to other "luxury" SUVs


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (what)*

I really love the Touareg and Range Rover interiors. Both are gorgeous, well planned and thought out. I want that color leather too.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (ACD)*

Oh yeah, I especially like the urinal shaped console in the Lexus... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

That brownish leather interior looks SWEET!!!!


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Roverdude)*

Ya know, considering that this Range Rover was developed under BMW's helm, it should be expected that the level of quality of it's interior reflect that high standard. The big question is whether or not Ford can continue that level of quality in the next Range Rover...otherwise, the Land Rover cars are going to meet the same negative criticism that's affecting Jaguar's current line of cars.


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

One thing that I really like about the VW interior is that the entire range of gear switches and buttons are visible and easily reached by extending an arm. There is no need to lean your body about the cabin to see or reach what you are after. One example of this is an ignition you can plainly see without craning your neck around the steering wheel (unlike the other interiors).


[Modified by wobisobi, 8:00 AM 1-7-2003]


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (VWMarco)*

I don't see how Land Rover can get much more criticism. The Disco is a piece of crap that can't stay in one piece past the showroom floor, is way overpriced, and way unrefined. The new Freeloader (as I like to call it) is another piece of crap. The interior looks like an '80s Honda design with cheap digital clocks, poor materials, all for around $30K!
It is clear that at one time, Land Rover could be excused for at least being outstanding off-road, but guess what? The Touareg has eclipsed it. It does everything flawlessly. Bye bye Land Rover.


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (ACD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't see how Land Rover can get much more criticism. The Disco is a piece of crap that can't stay in one piece past the showroom floor, is way overpriced, and way unrefined. The new Freeloader (as I like to call it) is another piece of crap. The interior looks like an '80s Honda design with cheap digital clocks, poor materials, all for around $30K![HR][/HR]​







NO KIDDING! I remember reading in British CAR about the horrible recalls the Freelander suffered from, which was why it was delayed from being imported to the US...and this was already under BMW's ownership, though I think it's development came about before BMW bought Land Rover. Though I don't doubt Land Rover's cars' off road ability, the latest Range Rover is the only one that most would desire, much less actually want to purchase it.
When I would attend a car show, I would sometimes go to the Land Rover stand and sit in a Discovery's driver's seat till someone comes and joins me to check the car out. Within seconds we all trade opinions about the car, which I would then take the opportunity to show how cheap the interiors are by pressing the binacle/dash forward. To their horror, they'll see how the binacle casing will move about half an inch...of course this is not the case in the Range Rover, but the rest of the Land Rover line is obviously overpriced. With Ford's sense of quality control, I don't see much improvement in quality control anytime soon.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (VWMarco)*

Now Land Rover's only claim to fame is being a status symbol of pretentious yuppies. What a sad reality for a once prolific company. I'd still love to own a late '60s Series IIA 109 though.


----------



## lonewolf (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (ACD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh yeah, I especially like the urinal shaped console in the Lexus... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​
I always felt that the console shape remined me of something... Now that you mention it, it's absolutely Urinal shaped !!







Thats's it !


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (lonewolf)*

Sister has a Lexus, when you sit in it, it feels like your sitting in a chevy van. I think its the urinal shaped dashboard thing.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Roverdude)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If we're talking luxo SUV interiors, I think you forgot to mention the king: 















[HR][/HR]​Ok, if I was really homeless and had to actually live in the car it would be hard to pass up the Range Rover.







It's so pretty! And I love sitting in their seats. Surely, sitting in them has to be imoral.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (VWMarco)*

I read an article once that said the number one least reliable car sold in England was the Land Rover Discovery.
I thought that an English firm would at least award that to a Fiat or Citroen, but no, even they are so fed up with the POC that national pride takes a back seat to truth on this one.
But they do have comfortable seats.


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (CarLuvrSD)*

I think it's funny that most the "genuine" British marques that really mattered are no longer British owned. Land Rover, Jaguar & Aston Martin are owned by Ford, Lotus is owned by Malaysian Proton, VW owns Bentley and BMW now own Rolls Royce. So who's next? TVR?
I do like the interior on the latest Range Rover...if I could afford one, I'd get one...I just think they're real cool lookin', let alone what the vehicle's capabilities are.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (VWMarco)*

Um, this one:
















No other, period. 
-esr


[Modified by esr, 7:31 AM 1-19-2003]


----------



## DeiselT (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (esr)*

X5 the end
seems like the Touareg would give me a complex..he he


[Modified by DeiselT, 11:57 PM 1-19-2003]


----------



## AirmaxDE (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (DeiselT)*

Not better than the Touareg, but better than some of the choises:#








Lexus RX330


----------



## tuckernuck (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

Does anyone know if ""Teak" (brown colored) seats come with black or gray dash, carpet etc? Insert cards from brochure are not clear.
BTW: Just put down $500 - am now 31st on list (yeah that's right there are already 30 on the list ahead of me!!) at dealearship for right of refusal-get your name on the list quick if you want one this year folks







!


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (esr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Um, this one:
















No other, period. 
-esr

[Modified by esr, 7:31 AM 1-19-2003][HR][/HR]​What color seats are in the top picture?


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (S4inSoFla)*

God I HATE wood grain interior, especially on the steering wheel.
Wish they'd get away from that old mad look and get something like metal (Euro BMW) or black wood (Acura).
Are there other options?


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

It's not even a close call!The VW's interior is SOOOOOO much nicer than the others that I would'nt even consider them on the interior alone!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

King,Shming!The only thing that slows the Toor-egg down is the ridiculous name!
I'm waiting for the day when VW starts naming vehicles after bands of nomadic door to door salesmen!


----------



## wannaTouareg (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Ereinion)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's not even a close call!The VW's interior is SOOOOOO much nicer than the others that I would'nt even consider them on the interior alone!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​
Agreed. I sat in what appeared to be a fully loaded V8 Touareg (~$76,000CDN) last night at the Canadian International Autoshow.
It was one of the greys with the teak leather interior. Beautiful combination. There's a nice balance between the aluminum dash trim with the wood inserts. The chrome trim rings around the instrument dials are also very nice. The dash/interior is much nicer in person than in the photos.
Allround a very nice vehicle, nice proportions, nice size. The rear cargo area is smaller than I would have thought but a good size for my needs. 
However, with this thing around us called _reality_ , all complements aside, the pricing on this vehicle has me on the sidelines indefinitely.


----------



## bobalouie (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (wannaTouareg)*

from one Canadian to another, out of curiousity, if you could have the Touareg you sat in for Cdn.$76K or an equally equipped BMW X5 4.4i V8 for Cdn.$77K, which would you choose?


----------



## wannaTouareg (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (bobalouie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]from one Canadian to another, out of curiousity, if you could have the Touareg you sat in for Cdn.$76K or an equally equipped BMW X5 4.4i V8 for Cdn.$77K, which would you choose?







[HR][/HR]​Bobalouie,
My Canadian perspective- Let me begin by saying I prefer the styling of the Touareg over the X5, and that I’ve driven neither.
First off, the Touareg is a premium priced, unproven, first year vehicle.
I don’t think VW has earned its place, to sell up against the luxury brands _at luxury prices_ at this time. Their product quality, showrooms, service departments and customer service in general is still at the mass-market level. This is reflected in their J.D. Powers ratings.
Lexus and Infinity slowly worked up-market. VW’s quick fix entry into the luxury market was facilitated by shoe-horning a ‘one-off’, ‘end-of-life’ W8 motor into their existing Passat, and raising the equipment level and base price ~$24,000CDN over the ~$30,000CDN GLS trim level all to mixed reviews and few accolades.
- The Touareg carries a weight penalty for its off-road and towing credentials that I wont use.
- Long term, you may be getting better value, and higher residual and trade-in value with the X5.
- The BMW sells at a premium over the Touareg in the States and at par in Canada. Our buying power looses in the battle of grey-market exports. It looks like VW is pricing their Canadian and U.S. vehicles similarly and using MSRP to pre-empt grey market Canadian vehicles going south of the border. Works for them, bad for us.
All things considered, the Touareg would be the emotional purchase, the safer, value purchase is probably the X5.
Best of luck!











[Modified by wannaTouareg, 12:40 PM 2-28-2003]


----------



## bobalouie (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (wannaTouareg)*

thanks very much for your articulate and thoughtful comments;


----------



## wannaTouareg (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (bobalouie)*

Bobalouie,
I know we're deviating from the thread 'title', but did you read the Toronto Star's 'Wheels' section on the weekend?
_According to a survey involving the vast majority of Canadian car dealers, Volkswagen ranks at the bottom of the list (24th out of 24) on the question involving the quality of cars from the manufacturer, with Porsche finishing 20th, Audi 18th and BMW 15th._ 
http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...314&call_pageid=968867497088&col=969048871196


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (wannaTouareg)*

Interestingly worthless article and survey. The title says it all: 'Dealers of prestige brands not a happy lot'.
...or in other words, 'an unhappy person is bitching about something that they are unhappy with'. Dealers are a whiney bunch when they are not getting what they want. Like any survey, the person who is asking the questions and recording the information would have a great deal of latitude in how to interpret answers from individuals. What is your favorite color red or green? Having driven and researched many types and makes of autos I can safely say the article is a good example of worthless journalism.


----------



## wannaTouareg (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (wobisobi)*

quote:[HR][/HR] _ Having driven and researched many types and makes of autos I can safely say the article is a good example of worthless journalism. _ 
[HR][/HR]​And now you're the expert?


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (wannaTouareg)*

Certainly no less than a dealer.


----------



## bobalouie (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (wannaTouareg)*

Wanna Touareg,
Yes I did see it. Not sure what to make of it. You gonna test drive the Touareg when it arrives?


----------



## wannaTouareg (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (bobalouie)*

quote:[HR][/HR] _ You gonna test drive the Touareg when it arrives?_ [HR][/HR]​I'm not sure anymore. I'm pre-judging, but for me, the V6 looks under-powered and the V8 too expensive. I'm on the fence for now.
When the hype dies down, I'll probably drive them both just to settle my own debate.


----------



## bobalouie (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (wannaTouareg)*

I'm on the fence too. The Touareg is a better car on paper than the X5. Still very attached to the Touareg.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (bobalouie)*

Loaded up x5's are too expensive, and they don't hold residual well, which makes them obnoxiously expensive. The t-reg v8 loaded up comes inat a do-able price and should hold residual, especially initally, which would make for a good lease. (I need the write off, and would use it as a daily driver) 
All said, would buy a Cayenne if the t-reg can't get out of its own way, with the x5 a close second.


----------



## Beltfed (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Leweyb)*

The Cayenne S does 0-60 in 7.2 and the V8 T-Reg will run approx 7.5sec to 60. 
Go test drive a Lincoln Aviator, if you think that's too slow.....don't bother waiting for the Touareg.
An 04 X5 (assuming they use the new 7series motor), will easily be the fastest of the bunch.....its also the smallest and doesn't hold crap.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Beltfed)*

The cayenne interior is just awful as a daily driver. I don't mind a no frills, straight foward sunday sports car utilitarian look, but thats not my need on this vehicle. (Much like your Viper, which isnt about bells and whistles, unless you added them) I drove an x5 4.6 while my Navigator was being built and it was realllllllllll nice. But I wanted something a little more subtle looking. I didint want to park a 80 grand BMW in front of my office, it screams..."I don't need your business" so I hope the Treg V8 is nice and quick enough to keep my satisfied. (Now if BMW put the SMG tranny in the x5, I'd own one by dinner time...lol)


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Beltfed)*

Hm.. even 4.6 X5 & ML55 amg are slower than Infinity.. that is 350 hp..
330 hp new 4.4 wont be faster either..
if u want fast SUV, wait for V12 Touareg or get Porsche turbo Chayene if u have $100k to throw out..
I am waiting for Audi 6.0 v12 diesel in 2006... 400hp, 770 torque, and good gas milage..
quote:[HR][/HR]The Cayenne S does 0-60 in 7.2 and the V8 T-Reg will run approx 7.5sec to 60. 
Go test drive a Lincoln Aviator, if you think that's too slow.....don't bother waiting for the Touareg.
An 04 X5 (assuming they use the new 7series motor), will easily be the fastest of the bunch.....its also the smallest and doesn't hold crap.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## vwboy13 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

All the wood grain crap has got to go. Give me brushed Aluminum or Crome any day of the week over any type of wood grain! I am not 50 years old and late for my tee off time at the country club!!


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (vwboy13)*

quote:[HR][/HR]All the wood grain crap has got to go. Give me brushed Aluminum or Crome any day of the week over any type of wood grain! I am not 50 years old and late for my tee off time at the country club!![HR][/HR]​I disagree. I think the wood looks quite tasteful. It's a luxury SUV - luxury cars have wood. If you don't like that, buy a sport luxury car with metallic trim. The wood adds so much to the cabin, and many people think just as I do.


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

i like wood over metal.. classic...


----------



## LovBug'in (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (bobalouie)*

I would ONLY call the Touareg home if it had a place for me to take a crap in the front seat.
And dials, I need more dials and gauges........... Maybe they could blanket the driver's door?


----------



## Cody_Abilene (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

It's the VW logo in the center of the wheel - it doesn't feel like home without it!


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

As far as interior quality (fit and finish, material quality, etc.), the ones that stand out in the group are the Acura and the Lincoln. They're significantly WORSE than all of the others which are roughly comparable, with the Lincoln trailing.
That said, the VW and RR interiors are the nicest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Followed by, in decreasing order of niceness: BMW, MB, Lexus, Acura, Lincoln.
IMO.


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*another question about the interior...and a rather simple one to be sure*

What are your opinions about the Touraeg sunroof and window power features? Will they replicate the one-touch up/down of most of the luxury suv's from Japan? Since I live in LA, I drive with my sunroof open and the windows down, and air conditioning on (it's called California Air Conditioning), and as I go from errand to errand, I am constantly having to push and hold the window/sunroof controls on my Acura TL to close everything as I run into the office/restaurant/meeting, etc.
I know Lexus and BMW offer these delightful power features. Do any of the Jetta's carry this features? The Audis? The Porsches?


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: another question about the interior...and a rather simple one to be sure (aupieddecochon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aupieddecochon* »_What are your opinions about the Touraeg sunroof and window power features? Will they replicate the one-touch up/down of most of the luxury suv's from Japan? Since I live in LA, I drive with my sunroof open and the windows down, and air conditioning on (it's called California Air Conditioning), and as I go from errand to errand, I am constantly having to push and hold the window/sunroof controls on my Acura TL to close everything as I run into the office/restaurant/meeting, etc.
I know Lexus and BMW offer these delightful power features. Do any of the Jetta's carry this features? The Audis? The Porsches?

All VWs/Audis have rotary dials for the sunroof... you just turn it to the setting you want and it goes...


----------



## aaeaulpa (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (bobalouie)*

I wonder if the poll is just a _tiny_ bit skewed on a volkswagen enthusiast forum


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (aaeaulpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaeaulpa* »_I wonder if the poll is just a _tiny_ bit skewed on a volkswagen enthusiast forum









nah


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (wannaTouareg)*


_Quote »_All the wood grain crap has got to go. Give me brushed Aluminum or Crome any day of the week over any type of wood grain!
Why do people want shiny chrome/aluminum dashes that reflect the sunlight into their eyes? I just don't get it...


----------



## richpearl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (nedzel)*

Interesting. When I hear the expression <<wood grain>>, I think people are referring to plastic. Real wood looks classy in most cases. Genuine plastic wood grain looks like, well, plastic.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

As much as I love the Touareg interior, I actually like the Aviator interior better. Considering it's an American-made vehicle - which, unfortunately, often means not the best quality - the fit, finish, and feel of everything inside (and out, for that matter) is top-notch, well on par with BMW, Mercedes, etc. I also think it's a real classy design and layout, especially with the pivoting door hiding the nav, and the color choices and materials are all terrific.
What bugs me about the Touareg dash is how "busy" it is - sooooo many buttons and switches and dials and vents on every single surface as far as the eye can see. I haven't been inside one yet but just looking at the pictures it seems like it begs for some simplification.


_Modified by 03kpa at 8:11 PM 6-23-2003_


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (03kpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03kpa* »_As much as I love the Touareg interior, I actually like the Aviator interior better. Considering it's an American-made vehicle - which, unfortunately, often means not the best quality - the fit, finish, and feel of everything inside (and out, for that matter) is top-notch, well on par with BMW, Mercedes, etc. I also think it's a real classy design and layout, especially with the pivoting door hiding the nav, and the color choices and materials are all terrific.
What bugs me about the Touareg dash is how "busy" it is - sooooo many buttons and switches and dials and vents on every single surface as far as the eye can see. I haven't been inside one yet but just looking at the pictures it seems like it begs for some simplification.

_Modified by 03kpa at 8:11 PM 6-23-2003_

I agree.... I think Lincoln did its homework and made a nice vehicle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teutonictrio (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

what interior color combo is that in the Touareg? I LOVE it.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

It's a toss up.. I've test drove the Aviator and fell in love with it but I am a Dubber at heart sooooo...
You do the math


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (Nefarious1.8t)*

To be honest, until I see the Touareg. I prefer the revised ML interior. Although, as far as the SUV interior I would prefer I would actually say KIA Sorento! Not as flashy as others, or as well put together although better then the early ML. Still rather good IMHO.


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Which interior could you call home? (brent0226)*

i can't believe the BMW interior is getting that many votes.. its hideous.
the Touareg definitely wins hands down. its like a step above everything else.
and the aviator is surprisingly good though.


----------

